# Stowamatic Continental 3 Wheel Trolley and Deluxe Trolley Bag



## Farneyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Having used a trolley for the past couple of years I decided to upgrade to a decent 3wheel one. After some research online and looking at others up close I went for the above named trolley. Ordered it from Thesportshq on Sunday morning and it arrived on Tuesday. 

It is very simple and quick to assemble and I took it down the links on Tuesday after work for a run out before Wednesday medal. It makes a huge difference than the two wheel trolleys I have used in the past. It is such an easy walk with the 3 wheeler. The back wheels can be removed with a simple push of a button and this makes storage of it, space wise ideal for my small boot. 

I also went for the Stowamatic Deluxe Trolley Bag from the same site. This is a super bag that has 14 individual sections for each club and more pockets of a variety of sizes that I could ever hope to fill. It sits lovely on the trolley and I am really looking forward to some winter golf with all the required winter wear not taking up all the space down the one side of my bag. 

All in all I am delighted so far with my choices and anyone who is thinking of changing I think you not be disappointed if you go down the Stowamatic line.

I will try to post a couple of photos.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Need to get my decking done...






Short of the second green.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 7, 2012)

do they allow thin wheels on your course in the winter? nice touch with the green piping on the bag


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait to you see my new shoes lol


----------



## thecraw (Sep 7, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Wait to you see my new shoes lol
		
Click to expand...

Surely not as bad as those trousers!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Surely not as bad as those trousers!
		
Click to expand...


They can't be.....


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 7, 2012)

lean green golfing machine lol


----------

